# Remote Airline for Spare



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been searching for one of those remote airlines to fix on my inaccesible spare wheel so I can keep a check on the pressure and inflate from the side of the van. 
I have trawled the forum and came upon a reference to "Spareline" back in 2008 but can find no current company or product info.on t'internet. Can anyone point me in the right direction please? 
I know they used to be advertised in the mags but not seen them for some time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's in the spelling!

http://www.spairline.co.uk/


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Spot on Mike.....2 hour search sorted in 5mins. can't be bad 
MHF RULES bunch of thanks


----------

